# Rose Gold Waltham Royal



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just thought I'd share this.

Came to me as part of a trade (2 of mine for 2 of his).

An open-faced Waltham Royal in 14 carat rose gold dating to 1888 (Waltham database).

Never been much of a pocket watch fan, but he had it to swap so we did a deal which was essentially the gold weight (estimated) plus 10% for the movement - although it's only running on and off.

Beautiful porcelain dial with a small hairline crack around the 11 and 12.

I won't lie, since pennies are tight this will likely be heading on in the near future (as soon as gold climbs back over Â£12 per gram I should think!) but for those who admire these things, here are a few snaps!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Shame on you Kevin!!!!!







:no: 

Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh dear, was it yours Mike?

I like the lettering on the dial which is very rare to have it in a "Gothic" style, some of these dials were handpainted ( not this one ) by Mr. Moorhouse, then your into money!!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Oh dear, was it yours Mike?


Nope. I just hate to see them go to the gold graveyard! :stop: ....... and I can't save them all!

Mike


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It would be a pity to scrap an original case, and it would be difficult to re-case the movement because the cases were specially made to fit these 1888Model movements. These movements will not fit a standard 16 size case. Much better to sell it on complete.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Once that case is gone, you'll never find another one. Remember that.

Nobody makes watch-cases anymore.

Think about what you're doing. You're destroying a piece of history if that case is melted. You can throw the movement under a truck once you're done, because you wont' find anywhere else to put it.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Fear not chaps, I'd never scrap a piece like this!

All I meant was that it'll be sold at what I paid (the price I did the trade at), but that price is heavily dependant on the gold market!

Besides, I have no idea what actual gold content there is - the whole thing weighs 99 grams, so probably about 40 grams of gold (we sort of worked on 35g-40g, then bumped it up a bit to consider the movement).

That's still Â£700/Â£750 of gold - which is why it's hard finding someone who'll buy gold watches like this for something other than scrap.

Service and a clean, then e.bay I reckon. I don't particularly trust it, but this need's a large market I think - gotta be sold at close to Â£1000. 

It could be up for swapsies again if the right Omega was to cross my path! ^_^


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Watchcase makers DO exist - I know of one in Hertfordshire - but a case like that would be in the region of Â£2,500 to make from scratch these days.


----------

